# Baptism book



## S. Spence (Jan 21, 2008)

Has anyone read or even heard anything about this book:

The Promise of Baptism: An Introduction to Baptism in Scripture and the Reformed Tradition (Paperback) 
by James V. Brownson (Author) 

The reason I ask is because it is on sale at Amazon and has a few pages on preview. On the opening line the author makes the statement, 'To be baptized is, quite simply, to become a Christian.' Now I haven't read the book, some of its Chapter headings look interesting but to me that sounds a little like something you would hear from the FV crowd. Would James V Brownson be one of the FV people?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 21, 2008)

That is not a book I have ever heard of; I look forward to the feedback.


----------

